# RaceQ's app



## zthreedeep (Jul 2, 2011)

Ahoy!

Has anybody tried the raceq's app yet? I played with it last year and found it to be a lot of fun. Analyzing all my bonehead moves on the computer afterward is quite educational. I don't know how they can afford to give it away.

Cheers!

Rob
POYC


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks pretty neat, will download it and try it out on our next RTB races.


----------



## zthreedeep (Jul 2, 2011)

The hardest part is remembering to start the app before you race. You can edit the tracks later. It really has a lot of features.


----------



## SJ34 (Jul 30, 2008)

I've downloaded it. Looking forward to using it in the Milt Ingram Trophy Race in July.
Lots of neat features.


----------



## grnrngr (Oct 8, 2014)

We use it a lot at Island Sailing Club here on the Columbia, all our racer seem to enjoy it and have gained a lot of insight into strategies using it. Like zthreedeep says, you got to start it before the race...it also helps if the committee boat has it, you can mark the start/finish as well as the course markers. Great app!


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

OK, so I recorded our race tonight, haven't had much of a chance to play around with the replays, but looks good so far, I can see our SOG, heel angle, "groove" etc, interesting stuff.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

FWIW, I recorded our track during our race yesterday. Neat app!!

The phone side is straightforward (on Android) but the web interface is harder to work. The recorded heel angle seems a bit all over the place - perhaps I needed the phone oriented differently? It didn't work properly for me on Internet Explorer - but Chrome was fine. Does anyone know if it works out tacking angle? Anyways, I've no more time now..


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

Here's a link to a race recorded on RaceQ that I found on Youtube.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Sailormon6 said:


> Here's a link to a race recorded on RaceQ that I found on Youtube.


Thanks for the link. Maybe I was expecting too much from my race replay.

What they're doing is really pretty impressive, even if they've a ways to go before it's really useful to a keen racer. I'll keep using it for the rest of our race series and see how I go.

PS: FWIW, what I'd like to see is SOG vs COG vs Heel displayed in real time. Maybe it's there already? If so, I can't find it..


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

I've used it for two races now.. yesterday's race turned into a drifter, but the app still shows our track, heel and COG very well so is well worth giving it a go. Make sure you orient the phone properly or you'll get weird results - strapping it to the saloon table is one option.

One downside is it is a serious battery hog! I get about 2 hours of recording and my (Android) phone is left basically dead. If you're going to use this over a race series (AM and PM) make sure you pack your battery charger.


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

One racer on San Francisco Bay had RaceQs and a GoPro running at the same time, so that afterwards, he somehow split the screen and could see not only the track of his boat and the others that had RaceQs going on in his division, but everything that was going on topsides in real-time, as well. It was super cool....


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

As a flow up to this thread, has anyone tried the RaceQ's app for the pebble smart watch? I was thinking of getting one, but was curious if there was any real world experience.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Nope. I stopped using RaceQs some time back: In order of importance (a) It was using way to much power, leaving by phone battery dead flat at the end of a 2-3hr race, (b) because there is no practical way to record sea/wind conditions, it wasn't telling me anything I didn't know already and (c) no-one else in my fleet was interested in using it (for reasons already mentioned), so no reference from other yachts.

I dunno what others think, but I still think it's a good product... just not for the racing I do.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Classic brings up good issues. We've just been asked to all download it for our club racing (about 25 boats) this season so the sharing of info should be good post-race on the flatscreen display at the club. We have engine batteries and inverters, so keeping the phone charged shouldn't be too much trouble. We'll see how it works.


----------

